# Pancake Yongnuo



## ajfotofilmagem (Aug 2, 2017)

Who likes pancakes?

https://www.dpreview.com/news/7438549817/yongnuo-to-release-budget-40mm-f2-8-and-100mm-f2-lenses-for-nikon


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## andrei1989 (Aug 3, 2017)

where's the glass??

and...is that a micro usb on the front there??? )


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Aug 3, 2017)

andrei1989 said:


> where's the glass??
> 
> and...is that a micro usb on the front there??? )


Apparently the front glass element does not move forward of the lens housing, preventing damage to the focusing mechanism.

Yes. There is a micro USB port for firmware upgrade.


----------



## andrei1989 (Aug 3, 2017)

ok..it doesn't move...but it's so far down the lens that it almost seems to be a 1 piece design...not 6...

the usb thing is not a bad idea...i wouldn't have put it on the front of the lens though...
i wonder if that's the next step for sigma/tamron..instead of their usb docks..and the chinese have beaten them to it
yes, i know it means not selling a bunch of docks but still...


----------

